# Super motley boas



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I remember reading about super motley boas and how columbian motleys tended to die before reaching breeding age, so I guess people stopped breeding them

But what happened to central american super motley boas? I remember that they lived longer than columbians. What's the longest one's lived?

Its such a shame about columbian super motleys, those snakes were stunning

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

I'm sure the ca combo is as deadly as the other 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------

